# Headphones recomendations and where to buy?



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

I´ll change my old headphones, it´s my first option( Sennheiser HD 518).

But I hear options and if is possible to buy online.

Thanks


----------



## maryusdemetry (Jun 13, 2012)

I have Sennheiser headphones and I think they are great. You don't need as much volume as they block out more ambient sound and the quality is great.


----------



## jadsurf21 (Oct 8, 2012)

sennheisser headphones are amazing for the price i my opinion, being a musician i have spent hundreds on Bose, akg etc, but then i decided to buy some sennheiser hd pro 380s, i bout them for i think it was $80 and i have never looked back, ive had them for about a year now. the range is great giving great lows and highs and they can go really loud as well. i would reccomend them to anyone.


----------

